# 4000k



## chili_is_hot (Dec 2, 2005)

hi
i have some 4000k metal halide bulbs that i would like to use on my aquarium, could i use these? 
thanks
sean


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

yes you can use these but it not preferable for plants


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

they also are very yellow looking and not to pleasing on the eye


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

The plants will use the 4000K as well as any other K. It will not be pleasing to the eye but will work just fine. I used this K for 7 months with no problems and even on PC screw in bulbs in a incan fixture.


----------



## chili_is_hot (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks alot that saves me quite a bit


----------

